# I.D please.



## dreamkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

the snake was in Hoi Ann Vietnam.


----------



## najanaja (Mar 26, 2011)

has all the same face markings of a whip snake....


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 26, 2011)

haha was thinking the same thing mick


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice yellow face whip snake


----------



## SCam (Mar 26, 2011)

It's in vietnam..


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 26, 2011)

Red Necked Keelback (Rhabdophis subminatus)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 26, 2011)

Red-necked Keelback_ Rhabdophis subminatus

_


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

awesome, thanx, we both thought it looked a bit whip snake-ish , but being in Nam we were not sure. it was outside out room at the resort, gotta say it had nothing on the white 5 meter
king cobra tho...


----------



## jacks-pythons (Apr 24, 2011)

that cobra's insane. glad we dont have them around. there insane.


----------

